# Tongue hanging out



## Guest (Jun 15, 2005)

I have a tinc who I saw crouching down, instead of standing up. I isolated it and it still sits this way. It's been about a week. I've been putting electroytes in the water. Now, the frog is sitting with it's tongue hanging out. Help!


----------

